# Chapman Application



## linsper23 (Sep 12, 2008)

I know the Dodge College application is out right now. Does anyone know when the Chapman application will be out? It still says Spring 2009 as the only choice on the online application. I don't want to do the Common Application.


----------



## Topo (Sep 12, 2008)

It should be really really soon. Considering early action is like what, November?


----------



## EG3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am also wondering this, there is only a spring 2009 option and no fall 2009. The deadline is November 15th when is this supposed to be in? What do you mean by I dont want to do the Common Application?


----------



## linsper23 (Sep 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by EG3:
> I am also wondering this, there is only a spring 2009 option and no fall 2009. The deadline is November 15th when is this supposed to be in? What do you mean by I dont want to do the Common Application?



I would just prefer to do their own application. I've never liked the Common Application for some reason. 

I forgot to mention I'm a transfer student.


----------



## EG3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do they offer the Common Application option over their own application for incoming freshman? Where is this option on the site. It would help me out since two other colleges I'm applying to use that. Thanks.


----------



## llmn1015 (Oct 2, 2008)

Chapman is no longer accepting the "Chapman" applications, they have switched to the Common Application for all undergrads.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, hmm. Thanks for that update. Everybody working on their supplementary film?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Oct 29, 2008)

And you're a transfer student, so you have until March 1st


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Nov 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by llmn1015:
> Chapman is no longer accepting the "Chapman" applications, they have switched to the Common Application for all undergrads.



That is what confuses me. They have the regular application, which I filled out last semester, then they have this common application on this other website. Do I fill out both or just one?


----------



## HOATZIN69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chapman now *only* uses the COMMON APPLICATION Online.  It is one application for Chapman University and one more smaller Supplemental application for the Dodge Film College which you will find attached to the COMMON APPLICATION for Chapman Univeristy.  You need to fill out both to be considered for the Dodge Film School and early action is November 1.


----------



## alexjfam (Nov 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by HOATZIN69:
> early action is November 1.



it's actually November 15th


----------



## HOATZIN69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry bout that.  I was looking at LMU.


----------



## linsper23 (Nov 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by hoohaProductions:
> Oh, hmm. Thanks for that update. Everybody working on their supplementary film?



I need to start filming. I can't believe it's already November...gahhh. Lately, the weather has been horrible here with all the rain...I'm waiting for it to be a sunny day since I am filming part of it outside.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm racing against the clock too. I just shot a lot of mine today. I'm pretty excited about it. linsper, are you planning on posting your video up somewhere once it's done so I can check it out? You should let me know. Man I love Chapman.


----------



## linsper23 (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally posted by hoohaProductions:
> Yeah, I'm racing against the clock too. I just shot a lot of mine today. I'm pretty excited about it. linsper, are you planning on posting your video up somewhere once it's done so I can check it out? You should let me know. Man I love Chapman.



Most likely not. I'm going to have personal information on the video like my street and last name...that's why. If I find out a way to block it(put black mark on top so you can't see), then I'll post it on Youtube.


----------

